# I'm a newbie



## Post Modern (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Everyone!!!  I am from Los Angeles  and love make-up. I am a big mac fan and can't wait for the hello kitty collab to come out!!!

Nice to meet you all


----------



## lara (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Janice (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi and


----------



## sara_m (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome fellow newbie lol!!!


----------



## kawaiimacgirl (Dec 13, 2008)

when is that hellokitty supposed to come out?


----------



## duch3ss25 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to Specktra!


----------



## gitts (Dec 13, 2008)

Welcome to the dark side, muh ha ha ha!


----------

